# Quail Comeback!



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

I heard more quail this year while turkey hunting than I have in years! I had one fly up behind me and land in a tree this past Saturday morning & he started calling. I guess a fox or yote may have busted up a covey because I heard them responding back from multiple directions. Got some great pictures of the bird in the tree and a great short video of him calling! 


























Thought you might like that!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing. I do hope they make a comeback as I have never had the chance to pursue them but have heard many stories from my uncles and grandparents. They are virtually non-existent on my familie's farm these days, although they used to have 2-3 resident coveys before the blizzard hit them.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

The 2 bad winters we had in 77 & 78 really decimated the quail population. The farm where I was, actually bought & released some birds back into the wild during the 80's to help get things going again.


----------

